# Restored 1924 Case 80hp Steam Engine



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is an interesting piece of equipment. Should be fun to see how much it sells for. The opening bid is $50,000 and the buy it now price is $60,000. I had no idea that steam engine tractors were still being manufactured this late into the 20th century. 


click here


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *This is an interesting piece of equipment. Should be fun to see how much it sells for. The opening bid is $50,000 and the buy it now price is $60,000. I had no idea that steam engine tractors were still being manufactured this late into the 20th century.
> 
> 
> click here *


Chief,
The Case 65 and 80 were produced till 1924. I do not show any others produced after 1924. The 80 horsepower engine carried an 11x11 inch cylinder, identical to the Case 75. The difference was in the boiler. While the Case 75 used a Canadian boiler, the Case 80 was furnished with with an A.S.M.E. Standard boiler having a double butt strap seam. This permitted an operating pressure of 150 psi. sompared to 140 on the 75. The Case 80 used 56 two-inch flues of 100 1/2. By comparison the 75 used 58 two-inch flues of 96 1/2 inches. When built as the Case 80 ,this 11x11 model was sold from 1909-1924 with 1199 units built.

I didn't see a price on the 80, but the Case 65 sold for the 2060.00, Case 75 for 2100.00 and the 110 sold for 3000.00in 1909.
caseman-d


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*My Luck*

There is a fellow in Langford New York, named Edwin Winters, who has several large steam tractors. It has been my good fortune to rode on the same type machine that is for sale.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I always enjoyed watching the steamers at our local show. Nothing like watching one power a sawmill or dyno-fan and listen to them chug when the govenor opens up. Being pelted with hot ash, and soot completes the experience. Everyday at noon during the show all 3 or 4 would blow their whistle at the same time for nearly a minute. I had no idea what prices they went for, neither then or now.

Mark


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

steam tractors are neat watchin n listenin too but smoke willburn yer eyes out lol i no guy has a steam tractor but not case and teaches steam school at tractor club he has machine shop an built a tiny case steam tracrtor for a guy its neat just like big ones:tractorsm :driving: :thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigallis _
> *steam tractors are neat watchin n listenin too but smoke willburn yer eyes out lol i no guy has a steam tractor but not case and teaches steam school at tractor club he has machine shop an built a tiny case steam tracrtor for a guy its neat just like big ones:tractorsm :driving: :thumbsup: *


Welcome back BA, good to know your still around :spinsmile :driving:


----------

